# Photos of my current gang..!



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

lol I did it- my birthday is in two days, and I got myself a small size Shih Tzu!! she came to me grate(ugodog style) trained already, and is awesome!! we call her a food vacuum- and Her name is Mandoo!

Ami is doing wonderfully- she has gone in for the X-ray, and the fracture is healing very nicely in place. I have one more X-ray next tuesday for her(the last X-ray, and once surgeon confirms its still healing ok she only needs to go in for bandage changes..

Ein has a new haircut, where I keep his body short(abuot 1"), and legs kept long 

Enjoy the photos!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow Candace! You!re as bad as me about puppies! LOL It gets easier as they get older, I wouldn't change a thing!!They look so cute!! Love the little fluffy Shih Tzu and Ami is as cute as ever!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how cute and thanks for sharing those adorable pictures!!! Their faces are too cute for words!!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

lol!!! Deb you know it!! I did feel terribly guilty, but I swore three is IT. .....

I love her face- she looks like she is always wearing that sassy sunglasses!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my...you are a brave soul for going from one to three so quickly!  I love a Shih Tzu though so I can see how it would be hard to resist. She is beautiful!!! All your babies are so cute! You will surely have a HAPPY, but BUSY, birthday, with so much puppy love! Congrats! Just love the pics!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is adorable as are your other two!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow What a baby doll and three they are adorable. I Wish i had done it this way. All at once. You Have a beautiful little bunch. Bless them all. I Love it.*
*Nickee and Yogi in Pa**


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow, you are BRAVE! Going from one to three so quickly and two puppies at once! She is darling, of course, and sounds like such a sweet little girl. Glad Ami is doing well and her leg is healing. How's Ein handling being the big brother to the two babies? 

And what kind of pen is that? I like that set up a lot!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on your new fluff....they all are so cute! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a little cutie :wub: nice to see the different little ones. Wish I could have lots... LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They are adorable! And the littleShi-tzu's is a doll!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree, very brave. 

They look SO cute and I'm glad to hear Ami is healing well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

lol! Its not bravery- its just matter of personal preference of having however number of dogs/puppies! I am good at multi-tasking, and in fact, love tending to little critters(as I have been all my life. I've always had more than two to three different pets growing up). I do admit, I do get a help from weekly hosue cleaning from third party- so I don't have to worry about house chores... thank goodness! 


the Pet pen is new!! I found this awesome gem on amazon...and highly recommend it to everyone.. 
Amazon.com: Richell Expandable Pet Pen Small with Floor Tray, Origami White: Pet Supplies

its very very well made(solid wood construction), and design is awesome. Tray bottom helps containing messes puppies make. The width of the pen can be changed, and mine is set up at its maximum width, which is little over 60" wide.
I also got the divider, which divides potty section and sleep/play area so they don't end up stepping onto poo while playing...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! They are so cute!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

They are all so adorable! :wub: Wanda


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Curious_Ein said:


> lol! Its not bravery- its just matter of personal preference of having however number of dogs/puppies! I am good at multi-tasking, and in fact, love tending to little critters(as I have been all my life. I've always had more than two to three different pets growing up). I do admit, I do get a help from weekly hosue cleaning from third party- so I don't have to worry about house chores... thank goodness!
> 
> 
> the Pet pen is new!! I found this awesome gem on amazon...and highly recommend it to everyone..
> ...


Sorry if I offended you! I called you brave because I just got a new puppy (Emma is 16 weeks old now) and she is a lot of work so I can only imagine how busy you must be with two babies! I know between Emma's potty training, grooming, socialization, puppy classes and obedience training, etc (plus caring for Bailey too) I could only handle one puppy at a time...but would love to have more in the future if I can manage more! So just a bit jealous of you  Sounds like you have some help, which is great and are doing well caring for all three. So more power to you!! 

Oh I love that pen! Thanks for the link. It looks like it would work really well for Emma because she can climb out of her Iris pen and this one would be harder to climb on. So I'll look in to getting this. Thanks!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sorry if I offended you! I called you brave because I just got a new puppy (Emma is 16 weeks old now) and she is a lot of work so I can only imagine how busy you must be with two babies! I know between Emma's potty training, grooming, socialization, puppy classes and obedience training, etc (plus caring for Bailey too) I could only handle one puppy at a time...but would love to have more in the future if I can manage more! So just a bit jealous of you  Sounds like you have some help, which is great and are doing well caring for all three. So more power to you!!
> 
> Oh I love that pen! Thanks for the link. It looks like it would work really well for Emma because she can climb out of her Iris pen and this one would be harder to climb on. So I'll look in to getting this. Thanks!


 nono! I am not upset at all! It def is difficult to read between the lines... and I know you meant it well :thumbsup::thumbsup:
on the other hand.. my DH thought I was crazy when we went to go pick up the Shih Tzu, he just looked at me like I was crazy lady. 
How is your lovely baby princess doing for potty? right now I am very very happy with three- actually just two(Ami, and Mandoo) that requires close supervision. Ami, initially, was big big headache, bc she was the only one that did not come grate/pad trained. Ein came to be pad trained, and Mandoo the Shih Tzu came to me grate trained,,, so I dont have to worry as much about those two. And Ein, he is virtually maintenance free right now(besides weekly bath). I am planning on enrolling him in doggie daycare once he reaches one year old..

this pen is AWESOME(did I say that already??) they are def not paying me to endorse their product, but boy I wish I found this earlier, otherwise, I would not have bought that IRIS pen made out of plastic. This pen is 100% solid and very very well constructed. I love the bottom tray!! Ami occasionally steps on poop on her leg with cast, and its awesome that I can just wipe if off the tray vs. worrying that it will ruin my hardwood floor..... thank goodness!
I also love that they have dividers... its kind of like that modern puppy apartment training crate, except its much nicer looking and CAN accommodate more than one dog...


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

I like your crate..is it? It is the perfect size right there in the living room..they are all too cute...what does the very first little one think?


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

*Sorry..*



Curious_Ein said:


> nono! I am not upset at all! It def is difficult to read between the lines... and I know you meant it well :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> on the other hand.. my DH thought I was crazy when we went to go pick up the Shih Tzu, he just looked at me like I was crazy lady.
> How is your lovely baby princess doing for potty? right now I am very very happy with three- actually just two(Ami, and Mandoo) that requires close supervision. Ami, initially, was big big headache, bc she was the only one that did not come grate/pad trained. Ein came to be pad trained, and Mandoo the Shih Tzu came to me grate trained,,, so I dont have to worry as much about those two. And Ein, he is virtually maintenance free right now(besides weekly bath). I am planning on enrolling him in doggie daycare once he reaches one year old..
> 
> ...


You provided a link..I just loved it and replied before finishing the entire thread! But it is fantastic!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats Candice!! She is so adorable!! All three of your babies are precious!! :wub: Being in MA too, can I ask where you got your Malts and your new baby? I also really enjoy the Shih Tzu breed too!! So glad Ami is healing nicely.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

they are so adorable.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! And Happy Birthday!
Mandoo is just adorable! Boy, you have your hands full. Fun fun fun!
I guess we don't need to have a Massachusetts puppy party - you can have your own!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If it ever becomes too much for you...like if you just can't take all that cuteness, you can send Ami to me. Okay?

Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

My DH thinks I am crazy too because I want a sister for teddy 6months, and we already have two large 12 year old dogs at home. 

Your babies are so cute and I love the set up.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg. I could kiss the screen from looking at those precious fluffs! Mandoo is adorable and I'm in love with Ami's little face :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Mandoo is super cute and the name matches! (Mandoo means dumpling in Korean for those who are wondering). All 3 of your babies are precious! You definitely took a non-traditional approach of 3 puppies within a short time span but it seems like everyone has settled in well so far . Your crew is so cute and loved-- more pics please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

